# 6/29 Snorkel Reefs off Pensacola and Navarre Beach



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Planning on hitting all 3 reefs this Saturday. Have not decided to take the boat or not yet, Let me know if anyone is interested in going!:thumbup:


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Boat has a bad unit so we ended up going from shore. Nice reef in the sound and in the Gulf off Navarre. To rough for the Pensacola Gulf reef to swim out and Navarre sound reefs were so mucky you could not see your hand in front off your mask. 

Went by Bay Breeze Dive Center to get my wife a new mask. Great little shop, helpful staff and decent prices. Got the wife a Cressi Eyes Evolution Crystal mask and I am so impressed with it I am going to pick myself up one here soon. My Aqua Lung Quartz 1 turned yellow after just 2 years.


----------

